# Double Taxation for Telecommuters



## MSJM (Sep 24, 2008)

I read an article today that said telecommuters who reside in one state and work for an employer in another state may be having to pay taxes in both states. Yikes!! Has this happened to any of you? I am trying to get a remote job and I would like to know about this before I pursue it further. Thanks for your feedback.


----------

